# What do you guys think of the new bobcat utility vehicles?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Whether youre hunting, camping or inspecting fence on your acreage, the new Model Year 11 Bobcat® utility vehicles will help you get more done in less time. Enjoy increased power, speed, payload capacity and uptime. And, like all Bobcat compact equipment, the utility vehicles are agile enough to go places where larger equipment cant fit.

*Four models available: 3200, 3400, 3400XL and 3450*
The new Bobcat utility vehicles offer more responsive acceleration, better payload capacities and increased horsepower with top speeds of 30 mph. The electronic fuel-injected gas 4x4 models start easier and run more reliably in higher altitudes. Simply flip a switch to select from one-wheel (Turf Mode), two-wheel or four-wheel drive on the 4x4 models to best match driving conditions. When the front wheels are engaged in the 4x4 mode, all four wheels receive torque for maximum traction.

*Ride in comfort*
The four-wheel independent suspension provides a smoother ride and improves agility on rough terrain. Enjoy lower sound levels, two-passenger bucket seating (dealer-installed bench seat also available) and a dealer-installed cab and heat for working in cold or windy climates. The easy-to-see instrumentation, single-latch tailgate and easy-to-clean cargo box, make Bobcat utility vehicles intuitive to use. 

Keep going 
Bobcat utility vehicles have durable components and protective parts for maximum uptime and easy upkeep, including the sealed continuously variable transmission (CVT) cover, full under belly skid plate, constant velocity CV boot shields and a radiator guard. The vehicles also feature a composite cargo box that resists corrosion. Day-to-day maintenance checks are easy to perform with quick access to the engine compartment, air filter and battery. Liquid-cooled engines in Bobcat utility vehicles protect critical components from overheating, which also provides more power and performance. 

*Attachment-ready for maximum versatility*
The 3450 can use up to five front-mounted attachments with the exclusive RapidLink attachment mounting system. Choose from a bucket, pallet fork, mower, snow blade or Whisker push broom to clear sidewalks or move dirt or palleted materials. 

Other options are available, powered cargo box lift, strobe lights, turn signals and backup alarms. The integrated accessory system designed into the cargo box allows a number of accessories to quickly and easily be mounted to the vehicle  including a vertical tool holder, cargo box divider, cargo box wall extensions and more. 

*Hunting edition*
Choose a limited edition package, including a brush guard, powered cargo box lift, black rims, green color scheme, and gun scabbard mount with dual gun boots.

Models and features include:
Model 3200
 Two wheel drive (4x2)
 Engine: 29 hp gas
 Vehicle rated capacity*: 1600 lb.
 Cargo box load capacity: 1100 lb. 
 Max travel speed: 30 mph
 Operating weight: 1178 lb. 

Model 3400
 Four wheel drive (4x4)
 Engine: 32-hp gas or 24.8-hp diesel
 Vehicle rated capacity*: 1600 lb. 
 Cargo box load capacity: 1100 lb. 
 Max travel speed: 30 mph
 Operating weight: 1227 lb. (gas) or 1392 lb. (diesel) 

Model 3400XL
 Four wheel drive (4x4)
 Seats up to six passengers (with optional bench seating)
 Engine: 32-hp gas or 24.8-hp diesel 
 Vehicle rated capacity*: 1850 lb. 
 Cargo box load capacity: 1100 lb. 
 Max travel speed: 30 mph
 Operating weight: 1480 lb. (gas) or 1657 lb. (diesel) 

Model 3450
 Four wheel drive (4x4)
 RapidLink attachment mounting system
 Engine: 24.8-hp diesel 
 Vehicle rated capacity*: 1600 lb. 
 Cargo box load capacity: 1100 lb. 
 Max travel speed: 30 mph
 Operating weight: 1646 lb. 

*Note: Vehicle rated capacity is the combined weight of passengers, cargo box load and accessories on level surface only.

Bobcat utility vehicles a match for all tasks
The new vehicles are a great match for farmers and homeowners with acreage, outdoor enthusiasts, construction and landscape contractors, and facility and maintenance professionals of all types.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

That bucket attachment is very cool! Wonder what there asking for one of these? The new Gator is very nice too.


----------

